# Are WMA hunters Wanna-be-hunters?



## Schulze (Aug 2, 2005)

Are we wanna-be-0hunter cause we cannot afford a deer lease?

This was said in another thread and raised my hackles a bit.

What say you members


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 2, 2005)

No!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2005)

*What does being able to afford something have to do with being a good hunter?*



			
				Schulze said:
			
		

> Are we wanna-be-0hunter cause we cannot afford a deer lease?
> 
> This was said in another thread and raised my hackles a bit.
> 
> What say you members


Do what?  I missed that post so not sure of the context but....
I've never deer hunted a WMA but I'm gonna' wager it is more difficult to take a deer (especially a mature one) off of public land than leased/private land, so.... NO!  Not hardly.  
Didn't realize there was a financial requirement to be considered a hunter or not.  I'd imagine in times past, the poorer you were the BETTER hunter you were.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2005)

It's sad you have to ask. In a lot of cases WMA hunters have to be a better more focused hunter due to hunting pressure and limited access, scouting ect.
Its easier for a landowner to hunt. They have a place to stay, know the terrain, feed the deer and can monitor them year round.
Hats off to the WMA hunter!


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 2, 2005)

I have only hunted on WMAs a few times, but  I enjoyed it and will probably hunt them even more this year.  I have been deer hunting for 23 years and I don't think hunting on a WMA makes you a "wanna-be-hunter" I kinda wish more people would hunt on leases...that way there would be less of em to hunt the WMA.  I think people who hunt over bait piles that are put out 2 weeks before the season and not refilled after they get their deer or people who hunt "canned" hunts are "wanna-be-hunters".

Just my .02


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2005)

I actually chose "some of them" because even some of us on private land are want to be's.  Actaully WMA or any public land is usually harder to take a mature deer than private land.  I know I would hate to have to compete on them.

It has been my experience though that those who make hunting a priority in their lives, tend to some how find a way to afford a private lease.  But it is all about where your priorities are.


----------



## dixie (Aug 2, 2005)

all HUNTERS are the same, just different personal choices and circumsances. I think some that go to the WMA's aren't sure they really want to get into it the way we do, but certainly not all.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Aug 2, 2005)

There's no doubt that WMA's can be a real hassle to hunt.  And there is no doubt that there are some "clueless" hunters that hunt in them, but I don't think that you could or should call most WMA hunters wannabes.  While I was in college, I hunted in the Redlands WMA at least 4 afternoons every week during bow season.  This was the only place that I had to hunt for a long time, because I was broke and a long way from home (Coastal GA.)  I've joined a lease this year, but it's to far to hunt in the afternoons after work, I'm sure that I'll spend some time in the WMA's that are close to my house this year as well.  Also, I bet that 90% of Woody's members have hunted in WMA's at some point in time, and like you, I don't think that any of them would appreciate being called a Wanna-be.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2005)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> All hunters are wanna be. You fellas may as well give up now. I am the best. I just have yet taken the time to prove it.
> 
> All jokes aside. The answer to your question is NO..



Since you're the best, can I go hunting with you someday?
PLEASE!!!
Maybe I'll learn something. I can pay you!  

Just jokin... enjoy your posts


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 2, 2005)

*Wanna be  ???????*

NO NO WAY , who said that  is         I ve hunted alot of WMA's  when I was younger
 and really enjoyed most of the hunts  ,  me and Bruce  used to hunt 2 -3 different one each year ,   I think it's a great deal for  19.00 dollars  , just try to hunt during the week  
  your'll see more deer    w/t


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 2, 2005)

I see allot of inexperinced hunters on WMAs this may give the impression about who hunts WMAs. I hunt a couple of different ones. You take a smart ole doe that walks around looking up, and you will almost feel like you killed a big buck!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 2, 2005)

*No!*



			
				Schulze said:
			
		

> Are we wanna-be-0hunter cause we cannot afford a deer lease?
> 
> This was said in another thread and raised my hackles a bit.
> 
> What say you members



I grew up hunting WMA's and yes it is alot more difficult to harvest a deer off one of them than it is on lease  

I know a few hunters that got spoiled only hunting leases and never stepped foot on a WMA, most of them found it hard to believe you could go years with out killing a deer or even go weeks with out even seeing a deer  

I am not sure either one makes you the better hunter? but you have to start somewhere   there are alot of people who have to go at it alone and may not know at first how to go about it, but like everyone else we learn as we go


----------



## Schulze (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is the post that got me PO'd



> Yeppers I Hat the ORANGE Law also buy all this camo and stuff then to put ORANGE on over it.....Lease,private,and some other private huntin clubs should not have to have it *maybe wma's cause of all the wanna hunters* who have *no Idea what it is all about*..


----------



## HT2 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Schulze.........*

I said "some of them"..........

With being said, if I had to hunt Public Land (WMA's) I'd more than likely give up hunting until I could hopefully purchase some land one day........

There is "NO WAY" I'll ever hunt on Public Land here in Georgia, ever again.........


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 2, 2005)

I plan on archery hunting 2 different WMA's this year even though I am in 2 dfferent clubs.  I like to see diffferent trees, take pressure off my clubs, and hopefully learn something.  I have been doing this for the last 10 years.  It definately is harder to take a mature deer off public land.

I have never had a bad experience with any hunter I have met on a WMA.  Only have seen 2 in the woods.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 2, 2005)

The only WMAs I consider hunting are those with limited numbers of hunters. On the wide open ones that I have hunted, there were so many un-considerate, un safe and rude hunters on them, it was impossible to enjoy the experience at all. If I was going to hunt one of those WMAs again, not only would I have blaze orange on head to toe, I would be wearin a kevlar vest too! Do they make a blaze orange kevlar vest and hat yet?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2005)

Schulze said:
			
		

> Here is the post that got me PO'd


Schulze,
Don't know the thread or who said it but I take that to mean they think orange is required due to the inexperienced hunters on WMAs.  I suppose it's a reasonable conclusion that there 'could be' more (quantity wise) inexperienced hunters on WMA.   Heck anyone who can borrow a gun, and get a license can go 'try out' hunting on a WMA (which is a good in many regards) so I can see how that assumption is made.  Based on accidents stats, that's apparently not true however.  
Anyway, I don't read it to be an implication of ALL WMA hunters.  Maybe it is....


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I actually chose "some of them" because even some of us on private land are want to be's.  Actaully WMA or any public land is usually harder to take a mature deer than private land.  I know I would hate to have to compete on them.
> 
> It has been my experience though that those who make hunting a priority in their lives, tend to some how find a way to afford a private lease.  But it is all about where your priorities are.


Lord have mercy 2 times in one day and Randy and I agree what is the world coming to.


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2005)

good minds think a like.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> good minds think a like.


I thought it was great minds think alike?!


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 2, 2005)

Hunting WMA's can make you a better hunter. If you can kill mature deer on a WMA, you can kill mature deer anywhere! I used to hunt WMA's a good bit, and it taught me how to find those- hard to kill-  deer. Its all about patterning the hunters more than it is patterning the deer. If you find those low pressured sanctuaries, you find the deer. just my .02


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 2, 2005)

I hunt alot of wma hunts.Get away from your truck more than 300yrds and more times than not your not going to have a problem with most hunters.


----------



## woody777 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Question*

I did not anwser the question. I thought it was  stupid, pointless,  somewhat condesending.
That said:
1. I have hunted both, usually I do one camping trip to one WMA per year. I have yet to be disappointed. 
2. I have run across more thoughtless idoits in private leases I have been in. 
3. I have seen more illegal activity in private leases I have been in.
4. I have seen more garbage littered and in the private leases I have been in. 

Remember, those "wannabees" are potiential voters, whom if turned off of the sport, will not support it, weather spending dollars or voting.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm just guessing, but I would have to say that the vast majority of deer killed on a WMA, are killed mostly by luck and even more so for a older mature deer. I havn't hunted all the WMAs in Ga. but I have tried quite a few. Now I do agree if you hunt 1 WMA for years and learn the ares that hold the most deer, and you watch from year to year where most everyone with a hunting license,truck/atv, and gun stops, parks,walks into the woods ( if they walk into the woods), and what time they come out for lunch, you might be able to find that escape route. But when you do the work and still almost consistantly, have some shmuck drive right under you on his atv, and there is no road within 1/4 mile, stop and waive, or your in a climber, on the edge of a small swamp and three guys  walk up to the same swamp only it's now 8:30am, see me in the tree, walk around the swamp and now can see me from the other end of the swamp, 175yds away then sit down for a break and a smoke. Or my personal favorite, hunting turkeys on Paulding Forest, found a great area, little if any pressure, got a gobbler raisin cain on the roost, starts to get light and I hear a atv comming down the CLOSED dirt service road I walked in on, the guy stops where I had gone into the woods,(about 200yds away) and blows and blows this peacock call (I think), and I watch the tom sail out of the tree the other direction. Still not sure how he saw my decoys (all hens), but he put a stalk on us, but when he closed to about 60yds, and was gettin ready to smoke my decoys, I yelled and he was out of there like a "scalded dog". Sorry for the rant folks, I still get wound up about it!. Everyone that hunts WMAs are not like my examples, in fact most probably are not, but when there's 45 to 60 guns per square mile and idiots like these dudes, Nope, No thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, they are just regular joes, like me and you.

Jim


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 2, 2005)

WMA hunters who can take better than average bucks on a regular basis  are generally better than average hunters IMO.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 2, 2005)

I voted no. However, there sure are some knuckleheads that hunt WMA`s. If they were not so crowded, I would hunt some now.Actually, I do some small game hunting on WMA`s, but when the cannons come out, I prefer to be around people that I know and trust.    hoot


----------



## wolf3006 (Aug 2, 2005)

Are WMA hunters Wanna-be-hunters? No not IMO.   But I am !!!!!

           I  WANNA  BE  HUNTING  ALL  THE  TIME


----------



## raghorn (Aug 2, 2005)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> WMA hunters who can take better than average bucks on a regular basis  are generally better than average hunters IMO.


I would agree with this statement, some of the best hunters I know hunt WMA's exclusively and take good bucks every year. I know its easier for me to take deer on a lease that I can hunt the entire season vs. a few days on a WMA. I am being forced to start hunting WMA's again myself due to time and financial constraints.I don't look forward to it all, because I know without a doubt that it is more difficult on average to be successful on public land unless the private land has been mismanaged and has no good deer on it to begin with.


----------



## wolf3006 (Aug 2, 2005)

All jokes aside I hunted at least one wma every year never had a bad hunt .I hunted with some Great people on wma and made a lot of new friends over the years all thanks to our wma.If you never tried it give it a chance you might just find it a new way to keep on loving the great outdoors.


----------



## Sandman619 (Aug 2, 2005)

I grew up hunting WMA's and still do hunt on certain ones once in a while, but its gettin way to crowded down here to hunt on public land.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Aug 2, 2005)

I said no,

I usually take a trip or two to a WMA for both deer and turkey every year.  I admire a person who kills big bucks every year on WMAs much more than a person who kills them every year on private land or a lease.  I know one guy that leases is own land and kills two big deer every year.  Everyone says he is just lucky because is land borders a trophy plantation.  I thought the same thing until I was at his house one day and he started showing me all his racks.  Some of his biggest bucks actually came off a couple different WMAs.  Now this guy is someone who I would consider a good hunter, but everybody else says he is just lucky.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 2, 2005)

Who ever said we are wanna-be's has no idea what hunting is  

They more than likely sit on a bean field in there 20 foot tower watching a soap opera. I took 3 deer on a Florida WMA last bow season and only hunted 3 days.....must have been luck


----------



## Jkidd (Aug 2, 2005)

No.. Its harder to kill a deer on a WMA than a lease.. I have a 1518 acre lease that I'm a member on but I have a 9000 acre WMA 30 mins away along with 3 more that are within 1 hr of me.. I hunt the WMA's a good bit during bow season. I also wear them out in rabbit season.

Jason


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 2, 2005)

No. A succesful hunter on a WMA is a GOOD hunter IMO. I don't hunt WMA's but I have much respect for a hunter who on a regular basis can kill deer on public land.


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of us just dont have the money for their own land or a club. So I would not say wanna be. I am fresh out of college, so of course I do not have the money to go buy up some land. Some of these things that make you think there are dumb hunters on wma's, might actually be the right thing to do on that wma. With the way that deer act on wma's, you never know


----------



## SCPO (Aug 2, 2005)

no. i have been on hunt club leases or had club of my own since 1969 and i still put in for joe kurz wma every year. only got 1 rejection so i will probably sit out this year too.


----------



## Greenwing (Aug 2, 2005)

I would have to disagree with some of the above posts.  Some of you  state that an individual who hunts wma's  is a better hunter, right?  However, that is simply not always true.  Take for example an individual who owns his/her own land.  Every year he/she spends countless hours preparing for the upcoming hunting season. Whether it be preparing food plots, management programs, cutting roads, etc. (in addition to the thousands of other small   projects) it takes a lot of hard work and long hours during the hottest months of the year.  This work, in my opinion, is what makes an excellent hunter.  Next, I personally know people that buy top dollar hunting appareal and the most expensive guns that say they are hunters.  However, when they get a blood or mud on there shirt they get their panties all in a wod or when it gets to hot or cold they prefer to not hunt or hunt in the comforts of climate control. However, every once in a while they do manage to kill a deer or two. On the other hand, I know people that chose to spend less on their equiptment but still have the trophy's to prove that they are hunters.  These are the people who spend every hour possible in the woods whether it be cold, hot, raining, snowing, foggy, and so on.  So I guess I am saying that the people who enjoy the sport and take time to prepare and hunt when the time comes are the real hunters in this situation.  Its not about whether you hunt on a wma or private land because anyone who sits in the woods will eventaully see a deer.  In my opinion it is about preparing in the begining and then having the will or passion to spend time in the woods.  So I guess I am saying that its not about wma hunters being better hunters then those who chose to hunt on private land.  In fact, the more I write, the more this question makes me think, it really seems to have no relavence to what makes one hunter better then another.


----------



## short stop (Aug 2, 2005)

not too many stupid deer on a WMA ---I hunt both private and public --My friends and I always get toghther  and hunt on PUBLIC ground because nobody is going to give us slack  over rules  and spots like on  most club ground. Nobody gets mad over  any deer thats shot.I see more WANNABE'S  on private land  clubs , Guys with $$$$$$$$$   make me laugh  trying to fit in -----All the stuff   they buy and carry into the woods    Most hunters you run into on a WMA  have  the know how and sense to be there .


----------



## gordylew (Aug 2, 2005)

There are wannabe hunters on every form of hunting land wether it be public or private.  I,ve had them drive past me on private clubs as well as walk past me on WMAs. I only hunt WMAs on drawn trophy hunts or archery hunts . I hope they at least check me out to see if I,m legal before accidently shooting me.


----------



## RSnyder (Aug 2, 2005)

they're not wanna be's.  see, i used to hunt wma's.  they're HARD to hunt because of pressure, etc.  if anything, they give you more experience geographically and call on all your skills as a hunter.  for instance, i went from south georgia to the north georgia mountains in a season, and the deer were very, very different in each place.  besides, even though i'm on a lease i still like to hunt them just to "mix it up" a little.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 2, 2005)

Schulze said:
			
		

> Are we wanna-be-0hunter cause we cannot afford a deer lease?
> 
> This was said in another thread and raised my hackles a bit.
> 
> What say you members



Well i guess whoever said that hunts daddy's lease and drives mommy's SUV hunting. 

T


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 3, 2005)

I agee also its harder to harvest a mature deer on public land than private. I strongly disagree that public land hunters are inexperienced and novice hunters, hey we all started off not knowing much about hunting deer, but we learned with experience in the field. I'm all for a person new to hunting to take off for the public land and hunt. If we don't get the newbie hunters in the woods, the future of hunting is doomed. People getting in to hunting for the 1st time may not have the private land to hunt so their only other option is public land. I also have hunted WMA's and NWR's for over 20 years and have never had a problem with other hunters in the woods. The reason why?  I walk to the most remote areas where the chance of seeing other hunters is slim. I've had more problems with "wannabes" on private land than on public hunting areas too.


----------



## Minner (Aug 3, 2005)

> It has been my experience though that those who make hunting a priority in their lives, tend to some how find a way to afford a private lease. But it is all about where your priorities are.



I'd have to disagree w/ this statement a bit. Some folks just get tired of all the hassles that go along w/ being in a club. Rule changes during the middle of the season, established rules (and laws) being broken left and right, and the "what have you done for me today" attitude regarding club work. Not to mention the long drives that'll take you past a half dozen or more WMA's. Besides, I know of places on public land around here where you can have more land to yourself than on most leases.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW!  according to the majority of posts on this topic, I am VERY supprised that there are SO many leases/clubs in Ga.. It seems that most folks have never had a problem on WMAs, and rarely seen another sole while hunting WMAs. (And believe me, I do get way off the roads). Not to mention the fact that it's widely held, that it's  the "superior hunter" that scores on deer consistantly on WMAs. (which I would have to agree with). My question is, with no crowds, no problems, and the chance to maximize your hunting skills, why join a lease for 500. 600. 800. dollars a year. Save that money and take a huntin trip out west!  $1000.00 and you could hunt public land out there too!


----------



## calvin (Aug 3, 2005)

I've killed some great bucks on Public hunting land including but not exclusive to WMA's.

Calvin


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 3, 2005)

*I'm a wma/club hunter*

But the post you're referring too was referring to the inexpierienced people on wma's,not all people on wma's........He wasn't trying to be offensive to all wma hunters,give a brother the benefit of the doubt........

I've been on clubs that were 500$ a year wma's,and on wma hunts that were worth 50 x the 19$ stamp....... You need to be careful using decoys on public AND private land,and personally I would never hunt near a jake decoy,you just never know.......

As for walking way in,do that on morning hunts...For the evening as a change of pace,try setting up nearer the roads or parking decks...You'll find as guys come out early to avoid being lost they will jump and run deer toward you,that were bedded as they went in.............

I've killed a few nice deer and some turkeys on private land,some through luck and some through patience and skill,that's just hunting,reguardless of the realestate you're on......good luck and hunt safe wherever you find yourself,donnie


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 3, 2005)

I have been hunting WMA's and Refuges for over thirty years. I have also been in clubs on and off for many years. There are wanna-be hunters in both catagories. I have never, in 30 something years, had a bad experience with a hunter on a WMA. Can't say that about clubs.  I love hunting public land and will continue to do so as long as I am able.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, probably 98 % of all my hunting takes place on public land,(and 100% out west) but the only WMAs I hunt on anymore are ones with quota's and once in awhile Coopers Creek. The place that someone hunts, has nothing to do with the type of hunters that you might run into, but I really do believe when you cram 40 to 60 hunters per square mile, you are bound to encounter more morrons than if there were 10 hunters per sq. mile!. At least thats been my experience.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Wma*

Thank God for the public land that is made available, I have hunted and taken deer from public land one of which a 180lb 8 point that was posted in GON a few years back.  I have private family land but I still go bow hunting on a couple of WMA's every year and usually sign up for a quota hunt.  I think it is great if you don't have any where to hunt it gives you a chance to hunt all over the state for the big price of 19.00 a year.  Can you lease that much land and that different terrain and enviroments for that kind of money.   I am proud to be a WMA hunter my first deer come off a WMA and my first buck.  Thanks Georgia for supply this resource for the hunters and sportsmen that chose to paticipate.


----------



## biorecovery (Aug 4, 2005)

If you can go onto public land and kill any deer especially a mature buck that says alot more about your hunting skills than most people give credit for.


----------



## Big A (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's my two cents...I love hunting and have hunted my whole life.  My dad used to take me in the duck swamp wrap me in a blanket and put me on the bank.  He did this so that I may experience hunting from a young age.  My dad and I have continued to hunt together for many years.  I am now 24.  We don't hunt together much anymore because our old club makes it impossible.  They want me to pay full membership with my dad.  I would not mind doing so but I can't afford it because I am currently in Grad. school.  My dad can't afford the extra $550 either.  I hunt WMAs offten because that is all I am left with.  I have been invited to join many hunting clubs but they are all so expensive (500 and up) that financially I can't do it.  I would like to think that I am a pretty good hunter, but until I can afford to join a club I am stuck with many people on WMAs.  This will only make me better in the future so that when I do get a chance to join a club hunting during the tough times I will be ready.  My long two cents...


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 4, 2005)

from past seasons I would say hunting public land is much harder than hunting any lease eddy


----------



## cwood (Aug 4, 2005)

I love hunting wma's . I have had more trouble on hunting leases than on any wma.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 4, 2005)

From the vast majority of replies to this WMA issue, I still don't understand why there is such a demand for lease/clubs. If most agree that they don't encounter problems (or very very rarely) with other hunters, they don't experience overcrowding, and appearantly have good to great success on taking deer and other game, why pay $400.00 and up a year to hunt on property where you have problems with other hunters and have, average success. Now I know there are the "Trophy Clubs" out there, but then I don't know the success rates on those, but they sure cost more than 4 or 500 dollars a year. I am seriously trying to figure this one out. If it's because you want a variety of places to hunt, there's tons of WMAs, National Forrest's,etc.. Seems like the Timber companies would have a tough time leasing all their property (ecspecialy for such high rates) if there is better hunting experiences to be had for $19.00 a year. I'm missing something here folks, Really, enlighten me please!


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 4, 2005)

*There are still a couple of factors*



			
				orion1mdl said:
			
		

> why pay $400.00 and up a year to hunt on property where you have problems with other hunters and have, average success.  I'm missing something here folks, Really, enlighten me please!




Access being the primary problem...In my area,Cedar Creek,BF Grant and Charles Elliott are all popular WMAs...........None of which are open state season,or are only open a limited amount of time...

Another big problem is the lack of old growth forrest on the majority of Timber co.lease land...I can show you acre after acre of rolling hardwood hills on Cedar Creek and Redlands during a good acorn crop year that will be better than many leased land in the state,because of the growth/harvest cycle of the many acres of pine that are on most leases....

Granted,the # of hunters can be alarming sometimes,but in the past on wmas,I kill more deer with more people in the woods to get them moving...


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 4, 2005)

mattewsman- Thanks for the reply, and I'm not trying to be difficult, but a few more questions. I understand the limited hunting dates on some WMAs, but then there's the N.F.s, that are open pretty much for the entire season, are'nt they? And one last question, do you have food plots to supplement on your lease? Thanks-


----------



## raghorn (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes on the National Forrest,they are open for the state season,there are some rules I "think" on ATV use,but I'm not positive about that.Ihunt the Chattahoochie N.F. in N.W. Ga. but I don't own an AtV so I don't know about their legality.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 5, 2005)

*Yes but they aren't hunted*



			
				orion1mdl said:
			
		

> mattewsman- Thanks for the reply, and I'm not trying to be difficult, but a few more questions. I understand the limited hunting dates on some WMAs, but then there's the N.F.s, that are open pretty much for the entire season, are'nt they? And one last question, do you have food plots to supplement on your lease? Thanks-


There are foodplots on wma s too  Most middle Ga wma are part of theNat'l forrest system,aand more of the Nat'l  f is under wma management every year....

Many people enjoy and can afford their oppurtunity to manage their piece of leased land.They don't have the same options available to them on a wma....They can set their own harvest goals or antler restrictions,not just "trophy "clubs,just to increase the quality of the herd...

Sorry for the troubles you have had in the past on public land,but mathmaticly public land has a much better safety record than private land.The majority of hunters are well aware of the presence of others and conduct theirselves with that in mind....


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks again mattewsman, I do appreciate this. I had almost forgot about the food plots on WMAs, even though I think the same goals could be reached by more "natural" means, ie. clearcuts, controlled burns, etc..   And as for the folks that want to have a peice of property to try and manage for quality, Good answer, and I definetly have no problem with a group of people that want to lease some acerage and try to " legally" manage the resource for better quality animals, and a better, safer hunting experience. But it does make some people, who may not be able to afford the cost of a hunt club, feel as though they are getting more and more priced out of quality hunting, leaving a bad taste in their mouth, and discourages some folks just getting started in hunting The reason I choose not to belong to a hunting club, is, paying to hunt on a set piece of property just chaps my hide! It's a feeling, to me, that is contradictory(sp) of what hunting means to me, and lessens the wild,free feeling I associate with my hunting. Thats my opinion and I am not trying to degrade hunting on club property or leases at all!                                   As for the safety aspect, I'm not exactly sure how the numbers would work out, like numbers of accidents per acre, number of hunters afield, per hour of hunting but you may be right. And as I hunt almost exclusively on public land,, there are deflnetly areas to hunt that greatly reduce the chances of a un safe situation, I pretty much just stick to quota hunts, and National Forest land and seems to work out pretty well so far. Thanks again matthewsman, for the "back and forth"! Have a great day!


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 5, 2005)

What is a wanna-be hunter? Please define. I've only bee back a couple of days and I'm already confused.


----------



## braintree (Aug 5, 2005)

I think if youre able to go to a WMA and harvest deer youre a pretty descent hunter.  There are fewer WMA's in the southeast part of the state so they normally get slammed and I just think you have to know a little about hunting to go and see deer.


----------



## Oak Ridge (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm a public land hunter. Have been all my hunting life. This is by choice! I've never killed a giant buck, but some descent ones. And my share of does. I'm out there for the grandness of hunt, the experience of it all. And I have eaten deer meat all year every year for years. Sure, I've had people walk up on me. But the way I see it, they're just looking for a good spot too! Somebody may have been in their spot that morning and they had to move on. I say come on through brother! And this is for CheapSeats...
Definition: Wanna-be Hunter...
  Someone who "Wanna-be" hunting all the time!
That fits me just fine!


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 5, 2005)

Oak Ridge said:
			
		

> Sure, I've had people walk up on me. But the way I see it, they're just looking for a good spot too! Somebody may have been in their spot that morning and they had to move on. I say come on through brother! And this is for CheapSeats...
> Definition: Wanna-be Hunter...
> Someone who "Wanna-be" hunting all the time!
> That fits me just fine!


I reckon maybe the problem is with me! But I had always been taught that if I saw someone in a tree stand, in blaze orange, the thing to do is back out and try not to disturb his area, even if it is public land.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 5, 2005)

braintree said:
			
		

> I think if youre able to go to a WMA and harvest deer youre a pretty descent hunter.  There are fewer WMA's in the southeast part of the state so they normally get slammed and I just think you have to know a little about hunting to go and see deer.


Maybe I'll give this a try, anyone know any good books about deer hunting?


----------



## Oak Ridge (Aug 5, 2005)

orion1mdl said:
			
		

> I reckon maybe the problem is with me! But I had always been taught that if I saw someone in a tree stand, in blaze orange, the thing to do is back out and try not to disturb his area, even if it is public land.



That goes without saying, but I think you know the point I was making.


----------



## Racor (Aug 6, 2005)

I think the term "wanna-be" is the wrong label for the type of hunter I think you are intending to point out. I've seen a lot of "New" hunters on private and public lands. Don't confuse "New" and "Armchair" hunters. New hunters need places to hunt (private or public). Armchair hunters see a TV show, go buy a gun and load up the guns and beer and hit the woods (I think this is the intent of the poll).

I for one have hunted for 30+ years of my 40 year life and never really seen a true wanna-be. I've seen new hunters (I was one with my dad wway back when), great hunters, rednecks, poachers and just good old outdoorsman but all were hunters of some sort of level. If you are trying to hunt for the first time then New hunter is the better way to label someone. Not by where you hunt.

Yes there are many wanna-be hunters in the world. I've quail hunted on many of the plantations here and have seen my fair share of people toting $2500 shotguns and perfectly pressed bird hunting outfits. But they still hunted (some were pretty darn good shots too) and others were out for the first time and may never have hunted again. Wanna-be, maybe but most likely wanting to experience hunting and just never had a role model to show them what hunting was really about...but they still took to the woods and tried to be a hunter.

WMAs = wanna-be hunters. No way!!


----------



## CheapSeats (Aug 8, 2005)

Oak Ridge, thanks for the clarification. For some reason I thought that people were calling other people names. I'm glad to see we can have discussions where some might have differing opinions w/o the name-calling.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 8, 2005)

I have had several occasions on public land where hunters walked up on me. As long as they see me and move on , I don't have a problem. I would have a problem if someone saw me then sat down in sight and didn't move on. I had one occasion when I was HOTG, and had a hunter walk up on me. He explained that he had hunted there the day before and was trying the area again. I told him no problem and wished him luck and I moved on. Most people I run into on WMA's are very cordial and cooperative. They're want-a-be hunting not want-a-be hunters.


----------



## ghart (Aug 27, 2005)

*WMA Hunters*

I have to go along with some of them are wanna be hunters, because I have seen them, and its a scarey site. I hunt many of the wma's across the state, some for dove, and some for deer and bear. But what got me was a few years back I was at a mountain region wma in NE Ga, I was driving into the area where i was going to hunt the next morning and was going to flag a trail out to a ridge that I knew about, but is tricky to find on a dark morning. The road was a typical mountain wma road, maybe wide enough for 2 vehicles to pass, up on one side, down on the other. Limbs were scrubbing the side of the truck and then we saw it. In a wide spot in the road was  a 40 foot bluebird wonderlodge motorhome from Atlanta. Had the generator running making all kinds of noise, and we stopped, looked around and not 50 yards away, this guy was on a ladder stand. We couldn't resist this, so we got out and walked over to him, said howdy, he said hi, we said what ya doing, and he said that he was hunting for deer. Said he never hunted before so thought he would give it a try. Told him if he shut that generator off he may at least have a chance of seeing something, and he said oh he couldn;t do that, he was recording the Georgia game on TV, and then the air conditioner wouldn't work and he would get hot....poor thing. Till then, I thought all hunters were created equal, their decisions of the hunt seperated the successful ones from the not so successful ones, but that theory went out the window. I do have to say that MOST wma hunters are real hunters and anyone who is successful on a WMA is a very good hunter given the intense pressure these animals are exposed to.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 27, 2005)

WMA is all i can afford,,, and its tough up here in these mountain WMA's.
 Always will wish for a private club i guess..


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 27, 2005)

WMA hunters aren't wanna be hunters for pete's sake.

It's probably true a few can't afford a deer lease, but what's the problem with that?

Any guy who can get on publicly hunted land and shoot some deer is far from a wanna-be hunter in my book.

I've seen plenty of fella's on a few private lease's I've been on that fit the description of "wanna-be" quite well.

Tommy


----------



## redwards (Aug 27, 2005)

My opinion...No!
I hunt on a lease...and I also hunt WMAs on occasion.  The WMAs I have hunted have some very good habitat and I saw one of the largest bucks I have ever seen while on a doe only hunt one year at Cedar Creek.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 27, 2005)

*Nah*

I have run across some pretty Abnormal folks on WMAs but as far as they being....wanna be's....no.........I have support for anyone whom is out there helping the cause to keep our valued sport around..........look at it this way.....you know they paid an extra $19 towards our wildlife cause.  I have some new guys that some may call wanna be's..........just looked to me like they were in the dark and needed some folks like us to help guide them along.  All of us have been in the shoes of those folks that are brand new and WANTING to get into our sport, whether we were 5 yrs old or 50.   And the part about the abnormal folks on WMAs......i have run into far worse on some of my private leases....yall know the kind!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 28, 2005)

*Wanna-be-hunters*

Hunting WMAs are harder than hunting lease or public land...Period....
No "reserved hunting areas" ,Your own personal food plot....No 4 wheelers,
to ease your access to your ladder or climber you put up months ago...You
have to carry your climber each time you hunt an area....And you typically
have to walk long ways to your hunting area....Use local hotels or camp
in WMA or Natl forest land camp areas...(no power/water)
It takes more scouting for food sources, and to find good buck sign...and
patience to deal with the fact it is pulbic land, and other folks have access
as well...

Wanna-be-hunters...I think not.....It appears to me , it is easier and takes
less "hunting skills" to plant a food plot, and reserve yourself 75-80 acres,
and take a easy ride to your treestand, and "sit and wait"....Do you really have 
good hunting skills to do that ??? or are YOU a wanna-be-hunter ???

I have a lease and I hunt Oconee natl froest land as well...And have killed 
as big or bigger deer on public land as I have lease...So the opportunity to kill
big deer are avail on WMAs or public forest land...It is just harder, and takes
more skills and persistence....

If you want a real challenge...Try WMAs or National forest land hunting...
You will find out how good (or not) a "hunter" you really are....

7mag hunter


----------



## Dub (Aug 28, 2005)

I know that it seems to me that I work a lot harder to hunt each time I'm on WMA's.

Lot more walking and toting climbers.

Trying to figure out the deer & what the other hunters will do......where will the deer go? etc.


----------



## woody777 (Aug 28, 2005)

And speaking of wannna-be hunters, a group of us wanna-be's were camped during a quota hunt and one of the visitors stopped at our site. After discussing hunting with the guy for several minutes, he said to the group  "would you all like to see my hunting portfolio".  Needless to say all of us wanna-be's felt from that moment on, our hunting career would never be complete unless we had a portfolio to carry around in our trucks to prove our skill and verify our accomplishments. 
We still get a good laugh at that. 

What would the exact opposite of a wanna-be be?


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 29, 2005)

Redwards,

When was there a doe only hunt at Cedar Creek??

Tommy


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 2, 2005)

Imho You Have To Be A Better Hunter To Take Game On Mgt Areas, I Hunt Several Different Mgt Areas A Year And More Often Than Not Take A Good Animal, I've Hunted Private Land And The Deer Are So Predictable It Almost Is'nt Any Fun.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 8, 2005)

I have been hunting management areas since 1960.  Killed my first deer at Lake Russell WMA that year with an old Winchester model 94, 30-30, (still got it).  Hunted the Piedmont NWR every year for over 20yrs.  There I killed several nice bucks.  Hunted the same old tree down by a creek, had to hike in over a mile to get there, before daylight.  Shot over 15 deer out of that tree.  Saw very few hunters back in there.  Killed a deer one time back in my haunt,  I was hunting alone that morning, hiked out, drove to the checking station to ask for some help and unlock a gate or two.  The (New) Area Manager went with me and unlocked a gate from another road, I drove my old Chevy 4wd back down the old woods road, then turned the truck down a grown up old logging road (rough) went over several fallen big pines in 4wd for 1/4 mile or so and stopped and got out.  The Area Mgr. did not offer to get out of the truck, but said "Mr. Trails are you oriented?  We have had several hunters lost in this area!"  I laughed and said "come on with me my deer is up this bottom about 300 yds and the big creek is directly in front of you another 100 yds." He said, "Are you sure?"  I started down through the woods, in a minute I heard the truck door slam and we proceeded  to find and drag out the 8 pointer. All these years I have been in hunting clubs, sometimes more than one, but still enjoy a WMA hunt.  I am now retired and manage 3 hunting club properties, over 850 acres of prime deer country, got deer on my on land, but last year introduced my son-in-law to WMA hunting on the Lake Russell WMA.  We did not get a deer but Greg got to get a taste of some hunting in some beautiful country. Yeah, I guess I am still a wanta be Hunter!!  Always will be!


----------



## marknga (Sep 8, 2005)

I tagged along with Wornout Trails on several of those hunts (guess that was before you got wore out???) and we had a blast! Grew up hunting in Oaky Woods and Ocumulgee WMA's and we had our success on those as well. Even back then the secret was getting off the road and back into the woods. I don't think that hunting WMA's makes you a "wanna be hunter" I think it may actually make you a "better hunter". Think about it..........
Hey Dad remember that "wanna be hunt" up at Warwoman? That was a great hunt and oh yeah it was a WMA! How about muzzleloader hunting at Horse Creek?Hunting at Rum Creek? Great times and glad that I got to go.

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 13, 2005)

*Good times at the WMA for Sure!*

Old Marknga grew up hunting the WMA's.  Anyone who has tackled Warwoman WMA in 10 degree weather and came out of there with a deer sure has my respect! I Remember hunting Lake Russell WMA one cold Dec. morning 1 hour before daylight, two guys were camping down by the mountain stream. Ice was spewed out of the ground  5"-6" and more around the rocks on the stream.  I stopped to warm by there fire and have a cup of coffee.  They had a thermometer down by the creek.  I shinned my flash light on it. It was -2 degrees. We hunted all day, came out after dark.   The secret to "hanging the meat" on a WMA is like Marknga said,  You got to get back in there, avoid the crowds, let them bring the deer to you....takes some scouting, lots of leg work, some good hunting skills, and a son to take with you!!!  Those were shinning times!!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 14, 2005)

yea.warwoman is nice......


----------

